# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Jun 3 - June 9 2012 - Bruce

## Jen

Congratulations to Bruce for being this weeks MOTW!!!!

*Monday*, tell us all about you! 

We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Bruce

Ok well, if you haven't noticed by now my name's Bruce, and obviously for starters I love my amphibians and reptiles!  I'm 22 and live in Stroudsburg, PA.

I just graduated Penn State University with a bachelors degree in Business Administration.  Still looking for that first job but I'm sure it will happen shortly!
I still live with my mom and dad for now, until I get a job and pay off some student loan debt, but then I plan on moving out and really expanding my herp collection! First on my list is a chameleon, then possibly a male African Bullfrog!  

For those don't already know, I have a rate bone disorder called Osteogenesis Imperfecta, which causes my bones to be fragile.  A trip and fall could send me to the hospital will a broken leg.  It's something that I chose to make me stronger rather than hider me, and I never stop it from letting me do what I love to do!

I currently have 3 pets, my female African Bullfrog, Big Bertha, my female cranwelli pacman frog, Squish, and my male beardie, Spike.  I also live with me moms pets, which include out 4 cats (Peanut, Groucho, Gremlin, and Oreo), and her chihuahua, Yoda.  

Some of my other hobbies include playing video games, my favorites being Call of Duty, Skyrim, and Gears of War.  I also always enjoy going out with friends and of course the occasional drink out!     

That's all I can think of to say right now, if I think of more I'll be back!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. 

How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Bruce

Sorry it took so long to respond, crazy day!

Anyway, the first frog I got was Big Bertha about 4 years ago, she's a male African bullfrog.  I bought her as an impulsive buy actually, not knowing much about frogs, which is how I came to finding the forum!  Everyone here set me straight on how to care go her properly and she's doing great thanks to all of your help!

My second frog is Squish, I found her being kept in awful conditions a a local petstore and just had to save her.  She's about a year and a half old and again, thanks to the advice given here is very healthy and happy!

Between them I switched from crickets to Dubia roaches, which I've gotten into breeding extensively to feed my frogs and to sell off excess. They've almost scone a pet in themselves that a also deeply care for in a weird way, haha!

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. 

Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Bruce

Bertha:








The Beardie:







Rest of the critters!:

----------


## Bruce

Bertha:








The Beardie:







Rest of the critters!:

----------


## Bruce

Oh wow, the tapatalk screwed that up! I'll post again

----------


## Bruce

The beardie:






Other critters:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Thanks for sharing! Big Bertha and Squish are looking great! And all your other critters too. :-D

----------


## Bruce

On course!  And I guess tapatalk didn't screw up, just decided not to display everything and make me think it did!  Sorry for the double posts!

----------


## bshmerlie

Wow...they look very well fed.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Haha! Yes, they are! :P

----------


## Heather

Love the pictures!  :Smile:  

Bruce is a great friend I met here!  :Smile:  I first met him through the purchase of dubias from him, which are doing great, btw  :Smile: . He is always thoughtful, caring, and understanding. We share frog advice and pictures often. 

Thanks Bruce!!!!  :Smile: 

So, Bruce, what type of chameleon do you want and why? What do you like best about your frogs?  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

Thanks heather!  You've definitely been an amazing friend to me too!!

Definitely a Jackson's, I love those horns! An speaking of the roaches I just cleaned out the bin today, the colony's looking good!  

What I love most is how different they are and, once you know what you're doing, how easy and fun they can be!  I've always had a soft spot for reptiles so this hobby has come naturally to me!

----------


## Heather

You'll have to share a pic of a Jackson's, lol!

Very true  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Hi Bruce,
I'm sorry I did not get a chance to read ALL of this until now.
Your photos of 'your gang' are really great.
Especially Bertha.
Her name is perfect !
Lynn
 :Butterfly:

----------


## J Teezy

panther chameleon!!!

----------

